# Extending the height of a Ladder Stand



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Why not just play it safe and order a replacement section?


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

KSHammers1 said:


> I have a Ameristep "Buddy" 2 person ladder stand. The bottom section got damaged and isn't usable anymore. Any ideas on how to add an extension to make up for the damaged piece? I was thinking of building some type of ladder and attaching it to the ladder....just need some ideas...


If you have the ability to weld it would be easy to build a bottom section to add height. If you are not able to weld, I would agree with Litespeed call and get a replacement section.


----------



## scroticus (May 18, 2010)

i made my ladder out of two by fours and red hooks from the hardware store.
I staggered them like a telephone pole spikes


----------



## Jasper9 (Nov 23, 2006)

KS,

KS,

Here's what I did to extend a ladder 5 feet. Have done it with single and double ladders........very solid and I've had no problems. Good luck!


----------

